# camo



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

how much camo should you use for squarrel hunting? and how keen is there eyesight? im going out for my first time thursday morning in spring valley,and i was just curious, also do i need to wear any oarnge? i plan on taking my .22 and just covering ground and picking them off as i see them


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

when you get you liscense you should get a booklet with all the information you need. if you got you liscense online like I did you can just veiw the regulations online. but to answer you question you have to wear atleast a vest of solid blaze orange or the camo orange. this kind of defeats the purpose of going out in full camoflauge. I don't know how good their eyesight is but regardless you have to wear orange.

http://www.flipseekllc.com/wildohio2008hunting.html


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Never found it necessary to wear camo but quit squirrel hunting prior to the orange requirement. I simply moved slowly (couldn't sit for any period of time) and quietly from tree to tree. Strickly 22 and head shots so it was a clean kill or miss.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

yakfish said:


> when you get you liscense you should get a booklet with all the information you need. if you got you liscense online like I did you can just veiw the regulations online. but to answer you question you have to wear atleast a vest of solid blaze orange or the camo orange. this kind of defeats the purpose of going out in full camoflauge. I don't know how good their eyesight is but regardless you have to wear orange.
> 
> http://www.flipseekllc.com/wildohio2008hunting.html


Unless I read it wrong you do not have to wear hunter orange except during the early muzzleloader deer, youth deer and regular deer gun seasons... I have never worn hunter orange for squirrel... I do wear full camo when I hunt squirrels and depending on where I am hunting I will pick a stump by a cluster of oak trees and wait for them to show themselves. or I will do a slow stalk and wait method. walk slow 50 yards and stop for 5-10 min and watch and listen for the critters and then walk another 50yds and repeat.... 
good luck on your hunt


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Unless the regs have changed I too did not think orange was the law for squirrels (even though always a good idea). Squirrels do have good eye sight, if I remember reading correctly they see colors. Of course movement is key too.

From the website:

_During the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, and the muzzleloader deer season all hunters must visibly wear a vest, jacket, coat, or coveralls that are solid hunter orange or hunter orange camo, except waterfowl hunters. _


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for all the replys fellas, if anyone wants to go out with me and show me the ropes just shoot me a pm, i would be more than greatful, i was planning on hitting the forest thursday but a slight change in plans came up so it looks like this coming monday instead


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

leftfordead88 said:


> thanks for all the replys fellas, if anyone wants to go out with me and show me the ropes just shoot me a pm, i would be more than greatful, i was planning on hitting the forest thursday but a slight change in plans came up so it looks like this coming monday instead


Where do you go to squirrel hunt?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

The orange is only for deer seasons. I would recommend that at a minimum wear a orange hat in a public area. I'd offer to take you out but I am pretty far from you. I'm sure someone will help you out. Good luck and be safe.


----------

